# integra dtr 30.4 with passive sub



## ask499 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi all,

I currently have an integra dtr 30.4 with a passive sub. The sub is connected to an earthquake xj-300r pre amp. When watching any kind of source I notice that i get no sound out of my subwoofer. I went through all the configuration and settings in the menu but still having no luck getting any sound of the sub. I also ran the automatic sound calibration to see if I get a sound and the system does not even register that I have a sub. 

Unfortunately, I can't get to the sub due to the fabric that is covering it in the wall. I tested the sub with a multimeter and get a reading of 4 ohms. 

Also, I do notice the earthquake pre amp turns from red to green (meaning it is receiving a signal) when I do start up my system. 

Any suggestions as what I can do to fix this problem as it is driving me insane.

Thank you


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hi and welcome.
The earthquake xj-300r appears to be a sub amplifier, not a "preamp". You also say you tested sub with multimeter, which means you can access the wiring going to it. Try briefly connecting a small battery, like an AA or AAA to the terminals, you should get a crackling sound (not harmful), make sure sub driver is functional. Once confirmed, make sure you have the wires connected to the speaker output terminals on right, not either of the input ones on left


----------



## ask499 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hey ajinfla,

I tested the speaker with a 9v battery and i got the knocking sound from it. My subwoofer wires are connected to the output (right side terminals) and i have only the right side "line in" plugged into the subwoofer on my integra receiver, but still no luck :-(. is there something in the settings that I am missing.

Please help anyone. It's driving me nuts


----------

